# Miami 740D



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Could anyone please tell me the capacity of both the fresh water and the waste water tanks on a Miami 740D.I can't find it anywhere in the handbook.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I do not have one but I know a man who does ...and he put the info in the motorhom database at motorhomrfacts :lol:

Link to Miami info << in the Database.

As there only seems to be that one inthere why not add yours too. the more the better.

Mike


----------

